# The Zoo



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

If anyone is interested in taking pictures of animals, I think the zoo is almost perfect. 

For one thing, the animals are so used to people, yet they are in there own habitats. Thus, they don't mind all the attention, flashing of cameras, and sometimes you can even get them posing.

I have some good examples of pictures I've taken at the Bronx Zoo, but there on a different computer. I need to get someone to email them to me but then I will post them up here.


----------

